# Lost Interestgot A Shaw To Part With???



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wtd-shaw-motor-kit-complete-have.85653/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Triped777 (Feb 6, 2016)

whay year and condition is the evans? price? thanks-dave


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2016)

Evans motor pending...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 15, 2016)

Evans cyclemotor sold.


----------

